# Shiloh in the bath - with video!



## Mini golden (Sep 8, 2013)

I finally got a video of Shiloh joining the kids in the bath. It's not as funny and wild as the first time I wrote about a couple of months back, but it was still a fun time. She kept inching towards the kids tub and licking the water and trying to slowly sneak in. I wasn't in the mood for a wet dog and three wild kids right before bed tonight, so I discouraged it. But in the end I gave in - I couldn't resist her efforts and clear desperate desire to join in the watery fun.

So in she went, and for the first time she decided to try and fish for something in the water. I don't know what she was doing but she dipped her whole head in and bit at the bottom of the tub and come up for air only to do it again. It was pretty funny!

And then out she went, to roll on the towel and rug, and then zip around chasing other kids around with some zoomie fun - and then sliding full speed across the bathroom floor and back into the tub. Hope the video thing works... I couldn't upload it so I am attaching a link to youtube. Enjoy! And merry Christmas!

Shiloh after bath - YouTube


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Great video. Looks like Shiloh and the kids had a good time.


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Lol!! This is priceless ! Thor is trying every so patiently but I just can't seem to give in and contend with the mess lol. I have to watch this again. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

That is so heartwarming! How lucky your kids are and her too for having such a patient and tolerant mom. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great video-how cute. 

Your household must be so much fun. 

Shiloh and your little ones are so adorable.

Merry Christmas to you all.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

That's one happy puppy! Merry Christmas! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

Lol. I think you need a bigger tub to fit everyone in next time!


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

She is so cute! And she has been doing some growing hasn't she? She looks great, so happy.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

:d:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## Mark&Rachael (Jun 8, 2013)

So cute!


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

I love this video 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

